# Linear Power 3002 TIPS modified.



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Not mine.

Linear Power 3002 TIPS modified.

Currently at 200.00


Seller mentions its been modified and that the caps, TO3 transistors, filters where replaced. But by the looks the everything looks factory original (as it once came out around the 80's), the only thing it does look like was replaced was a few TO3's on the output side (like 2 or 3 where replaced on each side). So more than likely the amplifier was REPAIRED but not modified unless invisible components exist. 

Now when TIPS mods this amps they usually do it for either power or sq improvements. I notice they change the input caps with 4.7uf 50v Xicon and add a wima .01uf cap on the underside of these 4.7uf caps, also a few other caps (NOT ALL) are replaced like the filter caps are either swapped out for higher capacitance caps. For the power mods its usually a few extra wires (two or four) and a few extra winds on the transformer, once this is done TIPS usually also change the power caps to higher voltage (unless the caps voltage rating is safe, then they will remain).

Now thats just from my experience from modded TIPs amplifiers.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Rated: PG, lol.


----------

